# GoggleBox?



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anyone else watch this?   

Basically, they secretly record what I shout at the tv then get other people to say it.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 29, 2013)

I watched it and loved it.

Made me proper giggle at times!


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 30, 2013)

Been enjoying it too.  Loved Sandra and her friend eating through the sad scenes a couple of weeks ago.  That's what I do.  Continue eating at improppable [sp?] times.  A bit Tampopo.
Loved the really rich couple ... until their 'They come over here...' diatribe.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2013)

The rich couple are always drunk and a lot of fun, they fell off the couch the other day.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 30, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> The rich couple are always drunk and a lot of fun, they fell off the couch the other day.


 
 They are always sozzled, aren't they?  A lot of drinking in that set.  And the falling over was hilarious; only to be topped by his answering of the phone.  I  love the liberal swearing too.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

That was funny. Although lucky they didn't squash their tiny dog.

Am rather perturbed by the two blokes who seem to randomly have their sofa squeezed into a tiny kitchen.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone been watching the new series?

Laugh out loud moment with the heavy metal family failing to be moved to move to music!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2013)

That was ace.
Plus I love the whole Downton woman has no arms thing. Hilarious.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2013)

Where do I watch this?


----------



## Libertad (Oct 3, 2013)

I love this but the fact that I'm watching a telly programme where people are watching telly does point to the vacuity of my own existence.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 3, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Where do I watch this?



ITV 1 Wednesdays 10.00pm.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2013)

Its good.  I liked the posh man talking about his stag do.  Always pissed.


----------



## veracity (Oct 3, 2013)

It's my favourite thing on TV. You may say watching other people watching TV is vacuous, but I love the little insights you get into people's lives, their reaction to news, their relationships.. My favourites are the poshos (always SO pished) but all of them are great!


----------



## veracity (Oct 3, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Where do I watch this?


Wednesdays 10pm c4 or 4od.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 3, 2013)

"she looks like a fucking banana!"

That guy's got genius comedy timing.


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2013)

Libertad said:


> I love this but the fact that I'm watching a telly programme where people are watching telly does point to the vacuity of my own existence.




Haha, good point.

Just watched the walrus wanking in this weeks episode. Hilarious


----------



## D'wards (Oct 25, 2013)

The black women, gays and poshos are the best. The gay fella with glasses is very witty


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2013)

I look forward to watching this every week...makes me giggle 

AND Euughhh! to the Walrus wanking!! 

When she kept repeating "Good boy..." *shudders*


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2013)

The sons face when the mixed race couple talked about foreplay


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2013)

D'wards said:


> The black women, gays and poshos are the best. The gay fella with glasses is very witty


The poshos could probably have their own show.   Some sort of real life, couch based, alcohol driven....fuck, that's me.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> The poshos could probably have their own show.   Some sort of real life, couch based, alcohol driven....fuck, that's me.



'He' is quite funny...he had me in stitches when they showed a clip of Lady Mary in Downton Abbey...


----------



## pigtails (Oct 26, 2013)

The short arms!!! 

They are vile people but quality tv.


----------



## gosub (Oct 26, 2013)

Only problem with it is they give them shite tv to watch.  Watching people watch a program about a nightclub toilet is worse than watching a program about a nightclub toilet


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2013)

pigtails said:


> The short arms!!!
> 
> They are vile people but quality tv.



I started off thinking they were awful but I actually quite like them now.  I mean I'd probably last about 5 mins with them if we weren't just sitting round watching telly and getting drunk but that bit looks like a laugh.  

And he is clearly this man.


----------



## gosub (Oct 26, 2013)

Boris is looking old these days


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 26, 2013)

I adore this show.

But surely this is proof we have reached the nadir of decadence, and the fast cavalry will soon swoop off the steppe to sweep us away.


----------



## Supine (Nov 28, 2013)

I knew I recognised Bill. He used to be the famous chess guy from back in the day.


----------



## gosub (Nov 30, 2013)

More a presenter than a player in global ranking terms but I do remember the kids holiday TV show


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 30, 2013)

I think it's the only show I'm currently watching apart from Masterchef: Pros. I've told myself next time I'm really depressed/pissed off I'm gonna watch the first couple of series on 4OD 

I like many of the couples/families, but I have to say I much prefer the earlier episodes that O'Hearne narrated. Cash just sounds like he's totally mashed/lobotomised "we watched loads of greeeaaat tellllaaaay" Makes me barf more than the fat couple's returned son's yellowing socks.

On the subject of socks - why do we have to see most of theirs? You're on telly for fucks sake - put your fucking shoes on! 

Across the web, there's a lot of hate about for the Tapper girl - I think she's infinitately more tolerable than her mother. The mother reminds me of my sister, forever screeching and shouting at other people for supposedly making a noise/being annoying; Fucking mirror aquire. Debatable as to who deserves the spin off - Leon & June or the Poshos. I doubt Louis will be content with a quiet little office job.

I'm expecting a boxing day special. Disappointed if not


----------



## Kidda (Nov 30, 2013)

Best thing on tele. I love this show 

The only annoyance is the family who constantly shout at each other as if they were never taught how to talk properly. The parents shout for no reason and you can see the kids mirror the behaviour. Ugh. Shut the fuck up you're sitting next to each other you bunch of cunts. 

The posh/alcoholic couple are immense


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Across the web, there's a lot of hate about for the Tapper girl



Really?  I find that pretty depressing.  What's to hate? Bit weird.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2013)

That's horrible, she's just a kid. 

I've actually started to find the old man quite annoying. I know they edit it to buggery, but he's *constantly* going on about whether each woman on his telly is pretty enough or not. Bloody hell.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 1, 2013)

Well love this show


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2013)

zoooo said:


> That's horrible, she's just a kid.
> 
> I've actually started to find the old man quite annoying. I know they edit it to buggery, but he's *constantly* going on about whether each woman on his telly is pretty enough or not. Bloody hell.


Isn't he trying to wind his missus up?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Isn't he trying to wind his missus up?


Maybe sometimes. Not all the time though. I think he's just one of those people who seems to feel it's his duty to declare every woman he sees pretty or not pretty.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, now I'm going to bloody say it. She's so pretty!


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2013)

Old Leon punching above his weight there


----------



## smorodina (Dec 1, 2013)

Love the old Jew.
And having a bet going on if/when the boy in the "goth" family ever going to speak.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2013)

smorodina said:


> And having a bet going on if/when the boy in the "goth" family ever going to speak.


I kind of hope he never does. Or, at the very last second of the last episode, says 'I'm off for a piss.'


----------



## pigtails (Dec 1, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I kind of hope he never does. Or, at the very last second of the last episode, says 'I'm off for a piss.'


Yeah, we think he'll have the last line of the series.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2013)

It will be so epic if he does.


----------



## pigtails (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if it should be something really deep or totally inane!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably inane.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 2, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I kind of hope he never does. Or, at the very last second of the last episode, says 'I'm off for a piss.'


He actually smiled in the last episode, didn't he?


----------



## smorodina (Dec 2, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> He actually smiled in the last episode, didn't he?


what amused him?
i noticed how he stretches his legs across his sister, but missed the smile))

O!O!O! maybe he's not talking for a reason, like that youth in Little Miss Sunshine??


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 2, 2013)

smorodina said:


> what amused him?
> i noticed how he stretches his legs across his sister, but missed the smile))
> 
> O!O!O! maybe he's not talking for a reason, like that youth in Little Miss Sunshine??



  I thought he's is her boyfriend???


----------



## Thora (Dec 2, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> I thought he's is her boyfriend???


Yes, it's a mum and daughter and their boyfriends.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 2, 2013)

Thora said:


> Yes, it's a mum and daughter and their boyfriends.


\

Aaah; had it right then.  Otherwise the whole dynamic would have been a a bit icky and banjo.


----------



## smorodina (Dec 2, 2013)

Thora said:


> Yes, it's a mum and daughter and their boyfriends.


aaaaaaaa))) sorry
are the boyfriends not father and son, then?


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great show. Just discovered it via this thread so I've got a fair bit to catch up on.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 3, 2013)

smorodina said:


> aaaaaaaa))) sorry
> are the boyfriends not father and son, then?



Good god, no!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 3, 2013)

That posh alcoholic couple are amusing, but IRL I doubt if I could spend five minutes in the same room with them without getting into verbals.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

yes me.. I love this.  I think the Brixton couple are my neighbours and are, in fact, in Tulse Hill.   I really love this programme. I watch very little TV but for some reason I really like this.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2013)

He's at it again! Grr.


----------



## story (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yes me.. I love this.  I think the Brixton couple are my neighbours and are, in fact, in Tulse Hill.   I really love this programme. I watch very little TV but for some reason I really like this.




I spotted one of them (the plumper one with the bleached hair) walking along, and while I did that "Oh! It _is_ her!" thing whilst peering out my car window, she scrutinised me right back, and I felt like she was watching me on the telly.


----------



## madamv (Dec 4, 2013)

Love love love this show.  Missed the old boys with the bosoms picture tonight.  Poshos talking about skippy was proper hilarious...


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks urban. Just started watching this tonight and love it. I rarely laugh at tv shows and this really cheered me up. The posh alcoholic couple are hilarious


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 4, 2013)

Are the 'rocker family' not yet suspicious that they keep being asked to comment on European immigration?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 5, 2013)

The only forum on TV where you you can hear the phrase 'Farage Fuckface' being uttered.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 5, 2013)

This show makes me laugh out loud, I like virtually everyone on it, the casting is quite inspired! I love the fact that three different families can all sing along to the Doctor Who theme tune, it makes me imagine the whole country doing it - same with the GoggleBox cast's reaction to Sam Bailey songs on X Factor and icky bits in Embarassing Bodies... there must be millions have similar reactions?! :0


----------



## madamv (Dec 5, 2013)

And the way they all reacted to the kangaroo spittle exchange!


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2013)

Saw this for the first time tonight. 

Superb.


----------



## madamv (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I saw Mr posho on local telly in the week.  Does he run a house with a secret garden? If so he was flooded.  Completely washed away.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh arsing fuck. I forgot to watch it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 12, 2013)

You didn't miss much. I doubt I turned from my monitor to the telly more than three or four times. Collectively singing/humming (what do 'D's count as?) to the MOTD theme tune - all a bit Saturday night ITV gameshow...


----------



## Yata (Dec 12, 2013)

yeah this show definitely has a shelf life and maybe its past it now. think some of them are just playing it up a bit now, half expecting ant and dec to jump out 
actually now its getting a bit pish a celeb version is inevitable id say, might be a bit better or might be a lot worse


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

I can see that you might tire of it as a viewer. But from the point of view of someone who stumbled across it last night for the first time?  Superb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2013)

I hear it is very popular but I really don't understand why. Having said that I have not watched anything more than the trailers and a few channel hopping snippets. Maybe I don't get it because I don't watch any of the shows the people watch (or does that not make a difference?).
I know some people who make it and they say it is a massive ball ache to edit, though I really can't see why (considering the amount of people they have viewing clips etc). Apart from the editing, the main problem is telling/reminding the viewers that they are contracted to sit and watch the telly and make verbal comments.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Imagine_ having _to watch Home Alone!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2013)

I definitely enjoy the segments more if I've seen the show they're watching.

I think I might love a good celebrity version.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2013)

Jesus. TV is eating itself. 
Celebritys watching TV. 
They will just need to be voted off the couch next for the cherry on top.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> .... the main problem is telling/reminding the viewers that they are contracted to sit and watch the telly and make verbal comments.



That's like saying people are contracted to breathe, though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That's like saying people are contracted to breathe, though.


Why? 

Nobody just watches telly as a matter of life and death every day.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why?
> 
> Nobody just watches telly as a matter of life and death every day.


But when they do they invariably make comments, AS.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

atomIC SUPLEX said:


> Jesus. TV is eating itself.
> Celebritys watching TV.
> They will just need to be voted off the couch next for the cherry on top.



This hasn't happened.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close up of silent boy this week.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 14, 2013)

Caught this for the first time the other day- I facepalmed on behalf of Britain when neither of that couple could pronounce 'Physicist'.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2013)

And didn't the old lady drop a classic pediatrician clanger?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> But when they do they invariably make comments, AS.


I think you missed the point. The families on gogglebox are contracted to sit there and make comments.

The people on goggle box quite often don't watch that they are contracted to and if they do just sit there and don't say a word. They are contracted to do both, so are reprimanded when they don't.

Breathing is something that people just do, quite clearly from what I said in the previous post (and the sentence) this is not something that people do automatically, even if they are being paid to do so.


----------



## smorodina (Dec 15, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Caught this for the first time the other day- I facepalmed on behalf of Britain when neither of that couple could pronounce 'Physicist'.


Yeah, what was that? I always held them among the smarter participants of the show... 
Well, the older one anyway. The younger is a thick one all right.


----------



## smorodina (Dec 15, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> they are contracted to


I wonder how much they are paid...
Now, the silent boy must be not getting any money, and doesn't want to speak for free.
I feel a newly found respect for the git. 
For all we know he might be the wittiest youth in the land, yet we'll never know


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2013)

smorodina said:


> I wonder how much they are paid...
> Now, the silent boy must be not getting any money, and doesn't want to speak for free.
> I feel a newly found respect for the git.
> For all we know he might be the wittiest youth in the land, yet we'll never know



Probably only expenses.


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2013)

What are the expenses related to sitting in your own home watching your own TV?!

Or is that your point?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think you missed the point. The families on gogglebox are contracted to sit there and make comments.... this is not something that people do automatically, even if they are being paid to do so.


Many do.  I do.

Don't you?


----------



## Thora (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr Thora hates it if I make comments about what's on


----------



## han (Dec 16, 2013)

I've seen this programme a couple of times. Love it.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2013)

If I was watching X Factor (and enjoying it) I would murder anyone singing along with all the songs. I don't know how they all put up with it, 'cos all the families seem to have one annoying bastard doing it.


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2013)

Enjoying X Factor?!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2013)

Well I know it's a bit of an oxymoron, but the families on the show do seem to!


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Well I know it's a bit of an oxymoron, but the families on the show do seem to!



They are probably contracted to. ATOMIC SUPLEX will know.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 16, 2013)

zoooo said:


> If I was watching X Factor (and enjoying it) I would murder anyone singing along with all the songs. I don't know how they all put up with it, 'cos all the families seem to have one annoying bastard doing it.



I can ask, but like a lot of these things the families will be constantly reminded to do something, make comments, etc etc. "Do you sing along to X factor?" "Sometimes" , "Well do more of that" 
They will have already been picked out of hundreds of people to be the ones that will make better telly. It might look like you are watching a random cross section of the country, but everyone is carefully selected and primed.


----------



## tommers (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, and Santa doesn't exist.  Bruce Willis is dead and the guy with the limp did it.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 18, 2013)

Last one tonight?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 18, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Last one tonight?


Taping it to skip the adverts.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 18, 2013)

In fact they should tape people watching adverts.


----------



## madamv (Dec 18, 2013)

Silent boy looks stoned


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

Su fucking perb. Love this programme. 

X factor celebration bit was embarrassing.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 19, 2013)

The snake needs to bite its tail. It's only over when they are shown watching GoggleBox.


----------



## silverfish (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm new to this as I don't have a telly but i cackled like fuck all the way through it tonight

Genius, it can't sustain itself surely?


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 19, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> The snake needs to bite its tail. It's only over when they are shown watching GoggleBox.


People on coronation street never watch eastenders


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> The snake needs to bite its tail. It's only over when they are shown watching GoggleBox.



Funny enough, I thought exactly the same thing when I watched this weeks episode


----------



## Supine (Mar 7, 2014)

It's back  

Posh couple are still boozing


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 7, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2014)

The mum in the Jewish family got on my tits a bit; kept on shouting at people to stop talking


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 8, 2014)

i got a bit bored with it last night.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> i got a bit bored with it last night.


They've tried to introduce a bit o' politics in it.

The gays still make me laugh the most though; "One eye's gone down the shops, the other's coming back with the change" (I just hope no cross eyed people were offended)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 9, 2014)

D'wards said:


> The mum in the Jewish family got on my tits a bit; kept on shouting at people to stop talking



Yes, I have a sister like that (loud and screechy, not jewish).

The whole family get on my tits.
You. Are. On. The. Fucking. Telly.
Put. Some. Fucking. Shoes. On. You. Dossers.

With such important topics as Ukraine and UKIP discussed, I feel the real question is what the fuck has Louis done to his hair?


----------



## Onket (Mar 9, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Put. Some. Fucking. Shoes. On. You. Dossers.


They sre lounging in their own living room tbf!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 9, 2014)

People enjoy watching other people watching the telly?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yes, I have a sister like that (loud and screechy, not jewish).
> 
> The whole family get on my tits.
> You. Are. On. The. Fucking. Telly.
> ...


Did he have a little tufty pony-tail?


----------



## Supine (Mar 9, 2014)

"it cant be world war three, the Germans aren't involved" went down well with the German bloke! Their son still hasn't said anything


----------



## pesh (Mar 9, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> With such important topics as Ukraine and UKIP discussed, I feel the real question is what the fuck has Louis done to his hair?


he seems to have turned into Chris Morris


----------



## madamv (Mar 9, 2014)

Just watched it.  Creased up at the Grease singing...  

Still love the poshos. And Leon and June.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 21, 2014)

The goggleboxers weren't that keen on Noel Edmonds plans to save the Beeb it turns out


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 21, 2014)

he did call the Ugandans " natives" didnt he ?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2014)

and he slagged the Welsh language the other day!


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> he did call the Ugandans " natives" didnt he ?





ddraig said:


> and he slagged the Welsh language the other day!


Noel Edmonds?


----------



## Looby (Mar 22, 2014)

That thing with the corn on the cob made me laugh more than it should have. 

That fruit thing too, my husband had to do a similar thing with a bauble and a lampshade. There was even a fucking Facebook group.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> Noel Edmonds?




that posh bloke with the posh wife from sandwich


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> that posh bloke with the posh wife from sandwich


Ah right.

I keep forgetting this is on and have only seen a couple/few.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't really like the new people apart from the lady vicar.  She is


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> Noel Edmonds?





ddraig said:


> Yup


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I don't really like the new people apart from the lady vicar.  She is



Yes.   I love her a little bit.


----------



## Looby (Mar 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I don't really like the new people apart from the lady vicar.  She is


 
I liked the vicar too. 

Has that boy with the hair ever spoken?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I liked the vicar too.
> 
> Has that boy with the hair ever spoken?



No   I love him


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I liked the vicar too.
> 
> Has that boy with the hair ever spoken?



Nope; and we are keenly watching him for any reaction. Would love if he has a really deep, sonorous voice.


----------



## Supine (Mar 22, 2014)

Just watching last night's episode. I love it   

The shouting family are annoying but the others make up for it.


----------



## Supine (Mar 28, 2014)

In tears watching it tonight. So funny


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep, another great episode.


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2014)

'It shows you how bad things in Calais must be' 


I bloody love Leon, he's ace.


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2014)

Leon is my favourite by far.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2014)

Stephen is the funniest - he'd be a great work colleague i reckon, bet the other hairdressers love him.

I'm not keen on the vicar, i know the whole show is a contrivance but sitting there with the dog collar on at 11pm and trying to show the modern face of the church gets on my tits a bit.

Its about time for another viewing of Aliens i think, must be a year since i saw it last


----------



## juice_terry (Mar 31, 2014)

Agreed on the vicar she is irritating, Stephen is far the best thing on telly !! Still wetting myself about his opinion of David Beckham " Goldenballs?, they'll be black and blue by the time I've finished with him "


----------



## Yata (Mar 31, 2014)

B E R N I C O F F


----------



## Looby (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm watching last night's episode.

That whiney woman with the bad lipstick and hideous sofa is getting on my tits.

All the bollocks about nursing followed by the hero worship of Farage.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

Can't believe the gay couple are no longer a couple.


----------



## Looby (Apr 5, 2014)

Really? Oh no.  

Looks like there might be some spin off shows...
http://m.huffpost.com/uk/entry/5081641


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

From wherever I read it, it seemed like they broke up partly because they saw how they spoke to each other in the show! Eep. They're still friends though.


----------



## Thora (Apr 5, 2014)

Is it wrong to fancy George from Clacton a bit


----------



## Looby (Apr 5, 2014)

Thora said:


> Is it wrong to fancy George from Clacton a bit



OMFG, yes!!


----------



## Thora (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh come on!


----------



## madamv (Apr 5, 2014)

Ewwwwww


----------



## madamv (Apr 5, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Can't believe the gay couple are no longer a couple.


Which gay couple? Old boys or hairdressers?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

The hairdressers.


----------



## madamv (Apr 5, 2014)

Awwww no....  Boooo...     Loved their concern about children looking at the vulgar cookies


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 5, 2014)

madamv said:


> Which gay couple? Old boys or hairdressers?



I don't think _they're_ confirmed. They sit in front of the big boobies, after all 

Boy, did the Michaels come across well this week  At least Louis knew enough to keep his mouth shut while his rents made Thatcherites of themselves. The poshos at the same time weren't so sloshed as to disregard their future business/media interests. The self-awareness of Big Brother series three has apparently reached Sandwich.

Can't help but feel spending so much time on news/politics is gonna kill C4's only hit.


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone know where I can watch this on catchup?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone know where I can watch this on catchup?



http://www.channel4.com/programmes/gogglebox/4od


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/gogglebox/4od


Of course! Cheers.


----------



## Looby (Apr 6, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I don't think _they're_ confirmed. They sit in front of the big boobies, after all
> 
> Boy, did the Michaels come across well this week  At least Louis knew enough to keep his mouth shut while his rents made Thatcherites of themselves. The poshos at the same time weren't so sloshed as to disregard their future business/media interests. The self-awareness of Big Brother series three has apparently reached Sandwich.
> 
> Can't help but feel spending so much time on news/politics is gonna kill C4's only hit.



Yeah, I want to see them watching space programmes and xfactor not hearing their bollocks about marriage or UKIP. Especially if they're all as thick as that woman (the Michaels family?).


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't know any of their names! I like the family that is two grown up sons and their dad. They always seem fairly sensible.


----------



## Thora (Apr 6, 2014)

Leon and June are blatantly the best, followed by dad and grown up sons.  Posh drunks are good for comedy value.  Shouty middle class family with horrible, rude kids (Michaels?) are the most irritating.  Gay hairdressers are funny too but the one with glasses would get boring quickly imo.  I don't find the older gay (?) couple with the boobs or the Brixton women amusing at all.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh yes, I do enjoy the posh drunks and their cute tiny dog.
Didn't they get so drunk in series 1 that the sofa fell over? Amazing.


----------



## Thora (Apr 6, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Oh yes, I do enjoy the posh drunks and their cute tiny dog.
> Didn't they get so drunk in series 1 that the sofa fell over? Amazing.


I like that they always hold hands while sitting next to each other too


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 18, 2014)

At last a decent sized takeaway. Things have getting a bit slim in Brixton the past few weeks


----------



## D'wards (Apr 18, 2014)

Leon is a bit too pervy to be entirely loveable

I like Amy, she seems sweet and funny


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Leon is a bit too pervy too be entirely loveable


I agree. I do like him, but that side of him rubs me up the wrong way.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 18, 2014)

Will the SNP be making a complaint to offcom?
 No matter how channel 4 has made sure that the gogglebox team has the requisite quota of inclusiveness; black, gay, Asian, old, rich, Jewish, woman vicar, European immigrant. It has never occurred to me how English it is, no welsh, Irish or Scottish people or anyone living outside England. Having them commenting on a live election referendum campaign seems wilfully incompetent.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 19, 2014)

Silent Boy was amused!


----------



## Yata (Apr 20, 2014)

German blood in derr weins!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 21, 2014)

I almost feel bad watching the German guy and his eyeliner-caked wife. Haven't they realised yet that they are there solely to look stupid?

The producers don't care what you think of X-Factor or the Great British Bake-Off, you make silly hypocritical remarks about foreigners; that's all that matters. I know the hairy boyfriend does speak and that they choose to cut his lines out, but I like to think he's too embarrassed to say anything.


----------



## Thora (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think they look stupid


----------



## madamv (Apr 21, 2014)

I dont think they look stupid either?  I thought he came across very sensitive last week and in between the dodgy comments, they have some interesting things to say


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 25, 2014)

Bloody Hell Hairy Boy said something tonight... it was inaudible but he definitely said something


----------



## zoooo (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe he mouthed Help.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 25, 2014)

I like rabbit.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 25, 2014)

Hasn't the giant testicle man died now?


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 25, 2014)

Load of bollocks really.


----------



## madamv (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone notice the vicars skirt material?


----------



## madamv (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll never be able to eat a faggot again!  Hahhahahah


----------



## sim667 (Apr 28, 2014)

I loved the grand national one whenever that was. The two women who sit on the sofa together eating takeaways


----------



## catinthehat (May 5, 2014)

madamv said:


> Anyone notice the vicars skirt material?


It was available from Get Cutie in Brighton


----------



## pigtails (May 5, 2014)

I have a dress in that material, from get cutie.


----------



## madamv (May 9, 2014)

Hahhaahahahha.  Loved the dog kicking the tea over the vicars husband.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 9, 2014)

Seriously Channel 4, ENOUGH WITH THE *FUCKING *POLITICS!!

Does every fucking episode have to be about Nigel Farage? I think even Steph & Dom are sick of whatever game they're playing.


----------



## Mogden (May 9, 2014)

The parrot bit was astoundingly good tonight though. I needed a good giggle and that did the trick!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 9, 2014)

No big booby guys tonight, have they been retired?

The vicar of daytime certainly seems to be generating some heat...


----------



## catinthehat (May 10, 2014)

Russell Brand on heroin addiction followed by the shouty possible UKIPish woman responding that she had been in the same boat when she was taking neurofen ...PLUS with CODINE.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

I got the impression she was targeted by her nearest and dearest this ep (*definately not *on the suggestion of any producers) to be made to look like a bit of a loveable eccentric fool.

I'm very cynical these days, I do apologise


----------



## Betsy (May 10, 2014)

Yata said:


> B E R N I C O F F


That had me crying with laughter 

Steph and Dom's 'house' is on the market for £3.5million. .

http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/money/540667/inside-googlebox-s-posh-couple-steph-and-dom-s-3-5m-home

I love Linda,Pete and George ....she soon knocked the smile off Pete's face when he knew how much the shoes she had on cost HIM! 

This is one of my favourite programmes of the week...love it!


----------



## Saffy (May 10, 2014)

I loved it when posh bloke was going down to his wine cellar, then down in the lift and fell over behind the sofa.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 10, 2014)

the posh couple annoy me now. They just seem fake. I like Linda, Pete & George. Especially the son. I also like the elderly couple. Oh - and the father and his 2 sons. I love the way they all have such similar features and mannerisms. Have to say, I do zone out a bit when they're commenting on stuff i haven't watched myself.


----------



## Mogden (May 16, 2014)

Baby apple pies


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2014)

The German guy had the best lines this week.


----------



## madamv (May 16, 2014)

Nearly heard bf speak!   At least he moved!


----------



## Betsy (May 20, 2014)

madamv said:


> Nearly heard bf speak!   At least he moved!


He has a Twitter account ...but doesn't say much on it.

He did move quite quickly though this week when the German bloke put his hand on his leg.


----------



## D'wards (May 24, 2014)

Loved them watching the BAFTAS and winning one.

Also lol'ed at "You see women can't play football like blokes"
"well, that's racist"


----------



## Betsy (May 24, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Loved them watching the BAFTAS and winning one.
> 
> Also lol'ed at *"You see women can't play football like blokes"
> "well, that's racist"*




A classic from Linda .. I love her!


----------



## 1%er (May 24, 2014)

googlebox season 1,2 & 3 available here to those not in the UK (Allmyvideos.net is a good stream)


----------



## madamv (May 24, 2014)

Great season finale.....


----------



## Supine (Sep 26, 2014)

Have you had some Greek in you?

LOLZ


----------



## madamv (Sep 26, 2014)

No George!?!?


----------



## Thora (Sep 26, 2014)

Apparently he got kicked off for going on Big Brother.


----------



## madamv (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh no...  I liked his mum too, she was sweet..... 

That's rubbish


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't find him attractive, but his dad reminds me of human Bender after round two of the 'What If?' machine  

I had no idea this was on tonite TBH - knew it would be back autumnwise, but never having the telly on any more except when I'm 'watching' something (i.e. nothing on C4), I saw no trailers.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2014)

It was quite good. Some of them are getting bloody irritating now, unfortunately. 

George and family were missed. Couple of good bits from the replacement Manc family, though.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2014)

Leon started to get on my nerves a bit now. Misanthropic old sod.

Doesn't Silent Jay look better with his hair cut too.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 28, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Leon started to get on my nerves a bit now. Misanthropic old sod.
> 
> *Doesn't Silent Jay look better with his hair cut too*.


 I haven't seen it yet so can only wonder what style he has it in now.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 28, 2014)

I think this show is really funny, while I don't know many of the programs they are talking about the comments make me laugh.

For anyone else outside the UK who wants to watch here is a link to season 4 episode 1


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2014)

Tonight's episode was a classic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> Tonight's episode was a classic



I only started watching it last series so this is my second series.  Only just put it on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Leon started to get on my nerves a bit now. Misanthropic old sod.
> 
> Doesn't Silent Jay look better with his hair cut too.



As this is only my second series, can you tell me if he's EVER spoken?  His hair freaked me out so I'm glad he cut it off


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2014)

Never spoken a word over all series. 

I thought a great series ender would be for someone to directly ask him a question, he draws breath to answer, cut to end titles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2014)

and have the Brixton women EVER cooked a meal or do they only eat takeaways?


----------



## madamv (Oct 25, 2014)

Pot noodle?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2014)

madamv said:


> Pot noodle?



Oh yeah, but other than that?


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2014)

There generally seems to be quite a few takeaways, don't there. I reckon they might get an allowance for it in their contract.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and have the Brixton women EVER cooked a meal or do they only eat takeaways?



Looking at Sandra's rings I'm guessing they buy a lot of cereal too...


----------



## Betsy (Oct 26, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Never spoken a word over all series.
> 
> I thought a great series ender would be for someone to directly ask him a question, he draws breath to answer, cut to end titles.


I don't know why but from first seeing him I assumed him and the girl (don't know her name) were boyfriend and girlfriend, but it struck me the other week that they could be brother and sister. Anyone know what their relationship is?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I don't know why but from first seeing him I assumed him and the girl (don't know her name) were boyfriend and girlfriend, but it struck me the other week that they could be brother and sister. Anyone know what their relationship is?



He's the daughter's b/f

I just googled 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/gogglebox-silent-jay-just-sticking-4356497


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2014)

Like the first one

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/goggleboxs-jay-ever-speak-here-4328919


----------



## Betsy (Oct 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's the daughter's b/f
> 
> I just googled
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/gogglebox-silent-jay-just-sticking-4356497


Thanks,Minnie.

it was a bit unnerving when I scrolled down the article and the picture he is on started moving.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2014)

I follow them all on twitter.
I've never drunk a pot noodle before, I feel like I've missed out on an experience.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 27, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I've never drunk a pot noodle before, I feel like I've missed out on an experience.


I thought it was mentioned the pot-noodle beaker was her preferred drinking vessel, I've always imagined it well loaded.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 27, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I follow them all on twitter.
> I've never drunk a pot noodle before, I feel like I've missed out on an experience.



Got any links Saffy ?


----------



## bmd (Oct 27, 2014)

I love Gogglebox! I am thinking of starting a Youtube channel of people watching it. 

I'm not going to though.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 27, 2014)

omg the last one where it showed the clip of the life story thing, those geese, the first one was traumatic, by the fifth I was bawling my eyes out, everyones reaction made it so much worse. I'm not going to watch life story now.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 27, 2014)

I love this show, it saves so much time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2014)

I came across another story that Sandy and Sandra may be dumped as they're blowing the food budget


----------



## bmd (Oct 27, 2014)

tribal_princess said:


> omg the last one where it showed the clip of the life story thing, those geese, the first one was traumatic, by the fifth I was bawling my eyes out, everyones reaction made it so much worse. I'm not going to watch life story now.



I thought that too but I watched it last night and it's amazing. Well worth a viewing.


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2014)

tribal_princess said:


> omg the last one where it showed the clip of the life story thing, those geese, the first one was traumatic, by the fifth I was bawling my eyes out, everyones reaction made it so much worse. I'm not going to watch life story now.


Their faces when they were watching the programme about the 70 year old bloke who wears a full-body woman 'skin' were fucking priceless


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2014)

bmd said:


> I love Gogglebox! I am thinking of starting a Youtube channel of people watching it.
> 
> I'm not going to though.



This needs to happen now btw....

Urban gogglebox?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Got any links Saffy ?


I've just tried but my ipad is so sloooow.
They're pretty popular, if you find one like Leon and June then the others pop up in their feed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 27, 2014)

Leon is on twitter?!!


----------



## madamv (Oct 27, 2014)

You tell is June posting.  They are quite funny they way she's always tutting at him


----------



## madamv (Nov 2, 2014)

Leon on receiving his iPhone from June. 'it must have cost you thousands'


----------



## 1%er (Feb 19, 2015)

It seems that a lot of people here like this show, so I thought I'd post a couple of links to the Australian version of the show. It started last week I think and is starting to become as funny as the UK version I've watched.

Gogglebox Australia Season 1 Episode 1

Gogglebox Australia Season 1 Episode 2 (England cricket fans may not want to watch this one  )

NB You do not need to download anything so don't! If you don't have an ad-blocker you may get 1 or 2 pop-ups.

I'm not a collector of "likes" but if people want me to post up other episodes click on "like" and I'll know people want me to add more episodes as they come on line and I'll tag you when they do


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2015)

1%er said:


> ...(England cricket fans may not want to watch this one  )...



Which means that Scottish non-cricket fans are going to love it!


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2015)

The cricket scene is 11 minutes in btw, if you just want to skip to it.


----------



## T & P (Feb 20, 2015)

New series starts right now on C4. Yay!


----------



## 1%er (Feb 26, 2015)

imposs1904 
Gogglebox Australia S01E03


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2015)

That placenta bit was rank


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2015)

when it's good, it's really good. the gay couple have had me in stitches.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 27, 2015)

D'wards said:


> That placenta bit was rank


Yeah it was disgusting.

End of the Eastenders, everyone going "it's so sad, it was so well done", then they cut to the gay couple and he goes, "god that dragged on a bit"


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2015)

the ukip posh couple, although posh and ukip, have had me pmsl a few guilty times too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the ukip posh couple, although posh and ukip, have had me pmsl a few guilty times too.


They're the best thing on it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> They're the best thing on it.


there's one i remember, and this won't translate well into text, when the clip was of an apprentice contestant rattling on about something and it cuts to posh bloke and he just shouts at the TV "fuck off, get her off, she's fucking SHIT" and i don't know but it just hit my funny bone. proper cackling


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2015)

Leon has been getting on my nerves the last couple of series. Miserable pervy old sod.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Leon has been getting on my nerves the last couple of series. Miserable pervy old sod.


i bet he's a nightmare to live iwht


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Leon has been getting on my nerves the last couple of series. Miserable pervy old sod.



I don't find him miserable but he is quite pervy...


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't find him miserable but he is quite pervy...


Did you see the advert in the week when the Siddiqi's were saying how nice Ant and Dec are and that if you don't like them you are probably a right misery guts - cut to Leon ”I can't stand Ant & Dec”


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2015)

that placenta turn out was brutal


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 27, 2015)

The new faces on it are a bit shit. The posh family with the bloke on the laptop, and the 3 tight jeans side parting youths.

And yes the placenta bit was minging. Also I don't like how they have a habit of showing the end of things I haven't seen.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 27, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> The new faces on it are a bit shit. The posh family with the bloke on the laptop



"Oh, hi, I'm on TV doing my spreadsheets!"

Fuck off. And that boy looks like Robin of the Vale.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Did you see the advert in the week when the Siddiqi's were saying how nice Ant and Dec are and that if you don't like them you are probably a right misery guts - cut to Leon ”I can't stand Ant & Dec”



no - didn't see that.  Typical editing!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 27, 2015)

The Geordie girl is my favourite. "Nelson Mandela?"


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> The Geordie girl is my favourite. "Nelson Mandela?"



yeah.. I really like her.. she's lovely.


----------



## madamv (Feb 27, 2015)

Me too.

The family with the screechy mother declaring eastenders was live!  Acting!  Obviously never been to the theatre!


----------



## 1%er (Mar 6, 2015)

imposs1904 
Gogglebox Australia S01E04


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 6, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> "Oh, hi, I'm on TV doing my spreadsheets!"
> 
> Fuck off. And that boy looks like Robin of the Vale.


 
Those children have scary posh buck teeth. Too many families on goggle box now. I wish they'd just focus on a few good ones.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Best line tonight. Manc fella to the dog. 

"Fucking hell Dave, you're a right nobhead!"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm guessing the poshos have been shitcanned already?


----------



## Saffy (Mar 14, 2015)

Scarlett Moffat is hilarious,  her line about Greg Wallis on strictly "he's got 5 quids worth of those trousers up his arse!" 
Still makes me laugh now.


----------



## 1%er (Mar 14, 2015)

imposs1904
Gogglebox AU so1 e05


----------



## 1%er (Mar 21, 2015)

imposs1904
Gogglebox AU so1 e06


----------



## 1%er (Mar 25, 2015)

imposs1904 RedDragon
Gogglebox AU so1 e07


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

still a great, great show. they are all getting very famous now tho


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/30530736

sorry to comment, but used to think the daughter was nice to look at! v attractive


----------



## The Boy (Mar 26, 2015)

Because that's not creepy.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

Why?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2015)

That family were all fucking bellends tbh.

I watch this with a mate quite a lot, I've got a soft spot for scarlett (her sense of humor is brilliant!), and my mate has a huge soft spot for the vicar. 

Has anyone seen the american version?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have to say my favourite two really are sandy and sandra though.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Why?


why is it not? 
is that the reason they were on the show? for your perving pleasure?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

ddraig said:


> why is it not?
> is that the reason they were on the show? for your perving pleasure?


Where did I say that? How about the peoples comments about "George from Clacton" earlier on in the thread?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2015)

ddraig said:


> why is it not?
> is that the reason they were on the show? for your perving pleasure?


I think its the wording he's used.....


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

She's attractive. I said so.so what.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2015)

no, you said this, which is different to saying that they are attractive


BigMoaner said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/30530736
> 
> sorry to comment, but used to think the daughter was nice to look at! v attractive


can't you see the difference?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

So George from Clacton gets admiring comments...men commenting about women is not always some leery plot to oppress and degrade. Calling someone a creep because of that makes it looks like the weirdness is in your head, not mine.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2015)

what you said was creepy, fact
if you don't mind being that or disagree with it then fine!

you have a daughter? (not that it should matter)


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> So George from Clacton gets admiring comments...men commenting about women is not always some leery plot to oppress and degrade. Calling someone a creep because of that makes it looks like the weirdness is in your head, not mine.



I think "nice to look at", is a bit more objectifying than most other phrasing..... 

Its 100% the type of thing you'll get pulled up for on urban.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2015)

ddraig said:


> what you said was creepy, fact
> if you don't mind being that or disagree with it then fine!
> 
> you have a daughter? (not that it should matter)



TBF I don't know how old BigMoaner is..... if he's university age too, its not really the end of the world..... if he's a 50 year old fella, then its a bit more awkward.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

ddraig said:


> what you said was creepy, fact
> if you don't mind being that or disagree with it then fine!
> 
> you have a daughter? (not that it should matter)


Yes and many have commented that she's beautiful. I don't mind. Its not lewd. I just thought she was a very attractive woman. It's all socially constructed nonsense anyway but shoot me on the face for a simple admiring comment.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2015)

he ain't no stoodent


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I think "nice to look at", is a bit more objectifying than most other phrasing.....
> 
> Its 100% the type of thing you'll get pulled up for on urban.


Agreed, I don't even know why I put it like that.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Agreed, I don't even know why I put it like that.



Thats why i always go for the "got a soft spot for" or "quite pretty" approach....... its not a problem to comment politely on someones looks, male or female, but when it comes across as a stealth wank whilst staring at them profusely, then its a bit of a different story.

I had someone tell me I was "fit" for the first time ever recently..... it was a bit of an ego boost, but at the same time, "fit" is not something I want to be described as.

*for the record, I'm probably the least "fit" man around too.


----------



## gosub (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/03/17/gogglebox-silent-jay-makin-leaving_n_6884796.html


----------



## 1%er (Apr 3, 2015)

imposs1904 RedDragon
Gogglebox AU so1 e08


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2015)

imposs1904 RedDragon
Gogglebox AU so1 e09


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2015)

I rather like Giles and Mary


----------



## Supine (Apr 10, 2015)

One of the Brixton ladies asked where the river Thames is


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2015)

The expressions on the mens faces during the Mad Men clip were hilarious to look at.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone checked their ear/nipple alignment?


----------



## Mogden (Apr 10, 2015)

I always have subtitles on. That comment at the end about his father being killed by Martini came up as "No, it was an oily prat"


----------



## Mogden (Apr 10, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Anyone checked their ear/nipple alignment?


I did.  If it was true I'd have to look like Dumbo's sister!


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Anyone checked their ear/nipple alignment?


Was it from the lobes or the top part?


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 10, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Anyone checked their ear/nipple alignment?


Yep. That's my excuse for falling over from now on


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2015)

starfish said:


> Was it from the lobes or the top part?



doesn't matter as long as you can stand up straight.


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> doesn't matter as long as you can stand up straight.


That could be an issue fairly shortly


----------



## madamv (Apr 11, 2015)

Just started watching it.... No silent Jay?


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

madamv said:


> Just started watching it.... No silent Jay?


No. Apparently she chucked him.


----------



## madamv (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 1%er (Apr 17, 2015)

imposs1904 RedDragon
Gogglebox AU so1 e10

Last in the series


----------



## Saffy (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm watching Gogglesprogs now, two little girls on the queen
'She looks like a flipping blueberry!' 
There's also 2 gorgeous little boys who were completely confused about the royal family.
'What does she do? Walks and waves, that's it!'


----------



## zoooo (Dec 30, 2015)

I would definitely welcome a whole series of Gogglesprogs.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 31, 2015)

I've gone off the whole thing. It's started to feel a lot more staged. Prime example the other week when they were watching the Lenny Henry/Ainsley Harriot thing on ITV2 news. It was obvs some of them had already read about it in the news and were watching much later.

I hate the kipper family particularly the son with the annoying as fuck voice and Scarlet Moffat turns out to be a previous MTV show wannabe. Even Giles and Mary turn out to be mates of BJ which kind of adds up.

Some of the sprogs stuff felt natural but other bits were well set up and kids were probably hand picked from some drama groups or in the case of the ginger lads, probably kids of someone who works on the program.

TV magic ruined


----------



## 1%er (May 26, 2016)

Gogglebox Australia seasons 2 and 3 are available here for those who can't get enough of it.

vodlocker.com and allmyvideos.net are the best links in my view. You don't need to download anything so don't! You will get about 3 pop-ups as you close the adverts, once the show starts you will not get any adverts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2016)

Chip Barm said:


> TV magic ruined



Picking the people is  the longest part of the process. 
There is a lot of stage managing for the kids.
Mild fakery for the rest.
It's telly.
I started working in telly 20 years ago. The magic vanished immediately, but to be fair it's not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 24, 2016)

The new series of Gogglebox Australia season 4 started a couple of weeks ago and the first few episodes can been seen here

Gogglebox Ireland started a couple of days ago and episode 1 can be seen here and other episodes will appear as they are shown

For anyone outside the UK who want to watch Gogglebox UK all episodes are here including the new series 8 that started in the last week

Vodlocker and allmyvideos are the best links, you will get pop-ups and you don't need to download anything so don't


----------



## Libertad (Dec 24, 2017)

Farewell Leon, we loved your company.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes I was very sad to hear of his passing, my favourite character - so cheeky!!


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 24, 2017)

yes, very sad. Just seen this.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2019)

New series tonight.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 13, 2019)

I’m waiting in anticipation


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 14, 2019)

Oooh!  Will be my catch up -I've got a hang over- on Sunday


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2019)

I do love those two old women in Bristol.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2019)

I also find myself doing Craig Cash impressions whilst watching it:

_In Wiltshire,... Giles, and his wife Mary._


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 17, 2019)

stavros said:


> I also find myself doing Craig Cash impressions whilst watching it:
> 
> _In Wiltshire,... Giles, and his wife Mary._



in leeds is my favourite


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2019)

cyril_smear said:


> in leeds is my favourite



Is that the two sisters, the blonde on the left and the dark haired one on the right?

I was a bit disappointed that they replaced Stephen's mum with his rather dull husband. She was much better value.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 19, 2019)

The brother and sister in Blackpool are brilliant.
I love the sadikis (spelling?) In lancashire, but they don't seem to be on much this series.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 19, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I love the sadikis (spelling?) In lancashire



Derby.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> The brother and sister in Blackpool are brilliant.
> I love the sadikis (spelling?) In lancashire, but they don't seem to be on much this series.


Derby


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 19, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> The brother and sister in Blackpool are brilliant.
> I love the sadikis (spelling?) In lancashire, but they don't seem to be on much this series.


I keep thinking they're a couple. Upsetting


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2019)

I can't believe I'm saying this *takes deep breath.....but on the recent celebrity goggle box I completely warmed to Chris Eubank -I always felt I disliked him but based on interviews rather then seeing him in his home environment -I just wanted to hug him


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 20, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is that the two sisters, the blonde on the left and the dark haired one on the right?
> 
> I was a bit disappointed that they replaced Stephen's mum with his rather dull husband. She was much better value.



Ellie and Izzy ye. But it was the way he says "In leeeeds" I was on about.

Those two are definitely caricatures of every leeds/Bradford lass. Guaranteed at least one "ooh a know" every episode


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 20, 2019)

Ever seen a clock on gogglebox?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this *takes deep breath.....but on the recent celebrity goggle box I completely warmed to Chris Eubank -I always felt I disliked him but based on interviews rather then seeing him in his home environment -I just wanted to hug him



He's an enormous softy 

I love the Siddiquis too. They tend to say exactly what I was thinking.

Everyone on it is likeable, really, which is remarkable since I don't think they're scripted at all.


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2019)

Jenny and Lee in the mobile home are good value too.


----------



## clicker (Sep 20, 2019)

I wish they were all my neighbours. What a lovely street that'd be.


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2019)

clicker said:


> I wish they were all my neighbours. What a lovely street that'd be.



Can you imagine Giles and Mary being neighbours with the fooking Malone fooking family?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2019)

clicker said:


> I wish they were all my neighbours. What a lovely street that'd be.


Apart from the Michael family. Her whingey whiney voice drives me mad, as does the sons.
Didn't the dad run for ukip a while back and they left for a bit ?
I read somewhere that Giles and Mary are mates with BJ


----------



## circleline (Sep 20, 2019)

The 'brother' from Blackpool is fucking hilarious - sister writing his dating profile: 'This is gonna be hard...' - 'You can't put that in there!'
Love the Siddiquis - middle one hilarious and bloody clever.
Have always loved Stephen.
And yeah, really liked Chris Eubank and bloody loved his son.

Find the personal likes/dislikes as interesting as the show..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2019)

stavros said:


> Can you imagine Giles and Mary being neighbours with the fooking Malone fooking family?


Malones are great. Do they ever eat any cakes on that pouffe ?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2019)

stavros said:


> Can you imagine Giles and Mary being neighbours with the fooking Malone fooking family?



That would be one of the best things about it!

That other posh couple who hold hands all the time would be in with everybody.


----------



## Thora (Sep 20, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this *takes deep breath.....but on the recent celebrity goggle box I completely warmed to Chris Eubank -I always felt I disliked him but based on interviews rather then seeing him in his home environment -I just wanted to hug him


Yes, me too - he's a total weirdo but I liked the relationship between him and his son, and how he tolerated/enjoyed his dad's eccentric ways 

I see Mary in town sometimes, they live near me.

Really dislike thick whiney UKIP family and find Stephen tries too hard to be funny and is always looking for the approval of whoever he's with.


----------



## Thora (Sep 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Malones are great. Do they ever eat any cakes on that pouffe ?


I can't stop looking at the dad's shoes next to the food though!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2019)

Thora said:


> Yes, me too - he's a total weirdo but I liked the relationship between him and his son, and how he tolerated/enjoyed his dad's eccentric ways
> 
> I see Mary in town sometimes, they live near me.
> 
> Really dislike thick whiney UKIP family and find Stephen tries too hard to be funny and is always looking for the approval of whoever he's with.



Which family is that? I think I know which one but I'm not sure.

It's interesting that Giles and Mary and very conservative and old-school reactionary (as in, sort of a bit uniformed bigoted but not vile) and are remainers, esp  given where they live.


----------



## Thora (Sep 20, 2019)

UKIP ones?   The dad is Greek I think, they have awful sofas and the lots of shrieky grown up kids.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2019)

scifisam said:


> Which family is that?


Whiney ukip bunch..


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2019)

Thora said:


> Yes, me too - he's a total weirdo but I liked the relationship between him and his son, and how he tolerated/enjoyed his dad's eccentric ways
> 
> I see Mary in town sometimes, they live near me.
> 
> Really dislike thick whiney UKIP family and find Stephen tries too hard to be funny and is always looking for the approval of whoever he's with.


Never mind. ....should of read on.....as you were love x


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Whiney ukip bunch..
> View attachment 184638


Are they UKIP? Thought they were leavers....?

Steph and Dom the hoteliers weren't they UKIP?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Whiney ukip bunch..
> View attachment 184638



Ah yeah, they are a bit. The Mum sometimes gets really shouty even if she's saying things I agree with and I wonder who she's arguing with.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Are they UKIP? Thought they were leavers....?
> 
> Steph and Dom the hoteliers weren't they UKIP?


Gogglebox drops family because of dad running for UKIP
I seem.to remember them inviting farage to their hotel for a Ch4 programme. Meet Steph and Dom or something?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2019)

scifisam said:


> Ah yeah, they are a bit. The Mum sometimes gets really shouty even if she's saying things I agree with and I wonder who she's arguing with.


Yeah,and then the son starts. Like a whiney pack of dogs. The daughter is exactly the same.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Gogglebox drops family because of dad running for UKIP


Oh my goodness-how disappointing and weird.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Oh my goodness-how disappointing and weird.



It's definitely right for them to drop him. It's a popular show and you can't really have it as a showcase for a political candidate. I know people will be saying it's because he's in UKIP but running for any party would make it difficult. They've had people with political connections before but nobody who was actually running for election.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yeah,and then the son starts. Like a whiney pack of dogs. The daughter is exactly the same.


I always liked the son and the mum reminded me of one of my old lovely neighbours.

I had no idea they were so stupid

I'm devastated.


----------



## clicker (Sep 20, 2019)

Ooh I'm glad it's them though,  they changed after they got the pink sofas.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2019)

clicker said:


> Ooh I'm glad it's them though,  they changed after they got the pink sofas.


Yeah the new decor was vile!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 20, 2019)

I like the Malone family with the dogs. I was watching a really old children's hospital TV show and their son was really ill when he was younger.
But I love the Saddiqui family.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2019)

The UKIP family are in it tonight. Guess Mr Michael or whatever his name is, is no.longer running.


----------



## Thora (Sep 20, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> The UKIP family are in it tonight. Guess Mr Michael or whatever his name is, is no.longer running.


Yeah they disappeared for a couple of seasons but came back shortly after.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Whiney ukip bunch..
> View attachment 184638



lovely family despite being “headed” by a UKIPer


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2019)

scifisam said:


> It's interesting that Giles and Mary and very conservative and old-school reactionary (as in, sort of a bit uniformed bigoted but not vile) and are remainers, esp  given where they live.



Mary was extolling the virtues of no deal brexit last week. She's no remainer.


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 21, 2019)

In leeeeds

Viewers Demand Gogglebox Sisters 'Taken Off Air' For 'Horrific' #MeToo Joke

Typical Leeds and Bradford


----------



## Libertad (Sep 22, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Malones are great. Do they ever eat any cakes on that pouffe ?



No, the cakes/biscuits are for Dave.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2019)

cyril_smear said:


> In leeeeds
> 
> Viewers Demand Gogglebox Sisters 'Taken Off Air' For 'Horrific' #MeToo Joke
> 
> Typical Leeds and Bradford



So Ellie says she plays a tag style game at work where you have to grab each others boob or bum and then that person is it? If that's the case then it's consentual. Which is very different from #me too which is about being sexually assualted- ie non consentual.

I think I might have laughed at the joke about Boris's nob.


----------



## Looby (Sep 22, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> So Ellie says she plays a tag style game at work where you have to grab each others boob or bum and then that person is it? If that's the case then it's consentual. Which is very different from #me too which is about being sexually assualted- ie non consentual.
> 
> I think I might have laughed at the joke about Boris's nob.



Isn’t the point that they called the game #me too so making light of the movement?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2019)

Looby said:


> Isn’t the point that they called the game #me too so making light of the movement?


Yes that bit I have an issue with. Rather then the game they play.
I probably make all sorts of twisted and macabre comments when I'm watching TV. ...but it's not in a public forum.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2019)

One lot I've forgotten to mention so far are the older Welsh couple. They're probably in my top five.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2019)

tommers said:


> Mary was extolling the virtues of no deal brexit last week. She's no remainer.



I posted that after seeing Giles say something very pro-remain, so maybe they voted differently.

The game Ellie plays sounds like it could be fun if everyone really does agree (what if they don't? Would they admit it?), but calling it metoo really is pretty shit. And mentioning that on air


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't like it when they spend a prolonged period on a narrative programme I don't watch. The way the Brighton son went mental over the end of Game of Thrones was just silly, and they were all being daft over Killing Eve.


----------



## cyril_smear (Oct 29, 2019)

In leeeeeds, Izzie has swallowed a beach ball!!!


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm sure they haven't mixed celebs with the proles before. It was also a shame they didn't get Shaun and Bez back.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 29, 2019)

stavros said:


> I'm sure they haven't mixed celebs with the proles before. It was also a shame they didn't get Shaun and Bez back.



On Celeb Gogglebox they always include some of the proles too. I liked Shaun and Bez as well


----------



## D'wards (Nov 2, 2019)

Natty starting to get on my tits now. She's such a sour puss.
Giles is alright!


----------



## Thora (Nov 2, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Natty starting to get on my tits now. She's such a sour puss.
> Giles is alright!


I literally bumped into them in the rain in Marlborough the other day.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2019)

I thought it was "Nutty" they called one another.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2019)

Last night was worth it, if only for Lee asking Jenny, "How big's your fanny?!".


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2019)

Mary and Marina swapping chairs last night was a serious headfuck.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 23, 2019)

Dog wanking



That is all


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 23, 2019)

I really like Mary's (nutty) tights.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 24, 2020)

anybody watching? I'd like to see the reactions to Trumps latest brainfart but I think we'll miss it this week.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> anybody watching? I'd like to see the reactions to Trumps latest brainfart but I think we'll miss it this week.


Think they only film up until Thursday.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 24, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Think they only film up until Thursday.



i think so. He'll have done some other stupid something by this time next week I'm sure.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 24, 2020)

I love gogglebox but(and i think i said it before) it has scenes, e.g where it's the 6 oclock news and it's pitch black outside while I'm sat out with my top off, that I question the veracity.

Much of the witty repartee, especially the blackpool brother and sister, is so fake it's almost cringe worthy.


----------



## stavros (Apr 25, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I love gogglebox but(and i think i said it before) it has scenes, e.g where it's the 6 oclock news and it's pitch black outside while I'm sat out with my top off, that I question the veracity.



I think they get sent a package of stuff to watch by the producers, rather than do it live.

It sounded like Jenny has moved into Lee's, or vice versa. Either way, good move, because otherwise they presumably wouldn't be able to see one another.

We've not seen Mary and Marina (the two old women in Bristol) for a few weeks. I hope they're OK, because they can be gold.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2020)

stavros said:


> I think they get sent a package of stuff to watch by the producers, rather than do it live.


Indeed. As they’ll often say “ooh, the Nest! I like the Nest”. (Or whatever it is).  This is not something people say when they’ve sat down to watch the Nest. (Or whatever).


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2020)

stavros said:


> We've not seen Mary and Marina (the two old women in Bristol) for a few weeks. I hope they're OK


They are. But they live in supported accommodation, and are following shielding guidelines. But they’re both well.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 27, 2020)

stavros said:


> I think they get sent a package of stuff to watch by the producers, rather than do it live.
> 
> It sounded like Jenny has moved into Lee's, or vice versa. Either way, good move, because otherwise they presumably wouldn't be able to see one another.
> 
> We've not seen Mary and Marina (the two old women in Bristol) for a few weeks. I hope they're OK, because they can be gold.



Jenny and Lee have definitely been using the same silver hair dye. The internet (The Sun, so I'm not linking) says they're living together temporarily. The Siddiqis are conspicuously missing their lovely Dad and even sitting in positions that show him not there. Not sure what happened with the girl who lives with her brother, because he was suddenly replaced by her boyfriend. And then the brother came back. 

I like Gogglebox, OK? Don't shame me!


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 27, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Jenny and Lee have definitely been using the same silver hair dye. The internet (The Sun, so I'm not linking) says they're living together temporarily. The Siddiqis are conspicuously missing their lovely Dad and even sitting in positions that show him not there. Not sure what happened with the girl who lives with her brother, because he was suddenly replaced by her boyfriend. And then the brother came back.
> 
> I like Gogglebox, OK? Don't shame me!



It's a ridiculous show that I thought I'd hate, but can't help enjoying. It's relatable as it's something lots of us do. Also that old timer Leon who passed away reminded me of someone I used to support and he was so sweet.


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2020)

I've said it before on this thread I think, but Stephen from Brighton needs to ditch his husband and get his mum back on it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 27, 2020)

stavros said:


> I've said it before on this thread I think, but Stephen from Brighton needs to ditch his husband and get his mum back on it.


Really? I thought she was a bit pointless. Never really said much just hung off her sons every word. I miss the original friend/partner. They were really good together


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2020)

Hellsbells said:


> Really? I thought she was a bit pointless. Never really said much just hung off her sons every word. I miss the original friend/partner. They were really good together



Ah that was before my time.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 27, 2020)

stavros said:


> I've said it before on this thread I think, but Stephen from Brighton needs to ditch his husband and get his mum back on it.



i think the boyfriend always look a bit uneasy at step hens shit jokes.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 30, 2020)

Gogglebox is the absolute highlight of my week at the moment. I often don't know the programmes being discussed, but that doesn't seem to make any difference.

I love Dave the Mancunian dog.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 30, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Gogglebox is the absolute highlight of my week at the moment. I often don't know the programmes being discussed, but that doesn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> I love Dave the Mancunian dog.



Dave thinks he's a lapdog


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2020)

There are two dogs there, but strangely only Dave ever gets cited by name.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> There are two dogs there, but strangely only Dave ever gets cited by name.


dave the knob head


----------



## scifisam (May 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> There are two dogs there, but strangely only Dave ever gets cited by name.



There's always a favourite child


----------



## kittyP (May 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> There are two dogs there, but strangely only Dave ever gets cited by name.



At one point there were at least 4 Rotties.  
I don't know if some of them have died/gone to the farm or they just only allow 1 (occasionally 2) of them access to the living room now.


----------



## kittyP (May 1, 2020)

I have probably said both these points before but it is a programme format that seems like unwatchable bullshit in theory. 
In reality it is incredibly watchable and engaging and I really look forward to it  

But, if you are invested in following a programme that they might feature (which could potentially be anything now) you have to be really careful about being caught up before you watch Gogglebox coz I have nearly had the crux of a drama or the bake off final (eg) ruined by watching Gogglebox before I am up to date .


----------



## cyril_smear (May 1, 2020)

scifisam said:


> There's always a favourite child



the father always call him a knobhead though.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 1, 2020)

Looking forward to tonights episode and Trumps dissenfectant brainfart is one of the themes.


----------



## Espresso (May 1, 2020)

I hope that Welsh couple, Dave and Shirley are on it tonight.  They are so comical and always seem so delighted with each other. 
You watch, they'll probably have a fight tonight.


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> the father always call him a knobhead though.



Ahem, a fookin' knobhead.



kittyP said:


> But, if you are invested in following a programme that they might feature (which could potentially be anything now) you have to be really careful about being caught up before you watch Gogglebox coz I have nearly had the crux of a drama or the bake off final (eg) ruined by watching Gogglebox before I am up to date .



I've never watched Killing Eve or The Nest, but I got the general narrative of both watching Gogglebox.


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2020)

I forget which is Ellie and which is Izzy, but one of them greeted and said goodbye to coverage of Johnson's speech with two cracking lines:

"I'd love to egg him so much."

"Off you fuck!"


----------



## Saffy (May 8, 2020)

June has died from Gogglebox. 
She used to be on it with her husband, Leon.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 8, 2020)

Saffy said:


> June has died from Gogglebox.
> She used to be on it with her husband, Leon.



Oh dear. The pair of them were lovely. That's sad.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 8, 2020)

I'm sure they will give her a nod at the end of the show.


----------



## scifisam (May 8, 2020)

That's a shame


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2020)

We've not seen the three brothers with very similar names recently. I presume they live in different homes, and so are isolating from one another.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 9, 2020)

stavros said:


> We've not seen the three brothers with very similar names recently. I presume they live in different homes, and so are isolating from one another.



tristan, tremain and t something.


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> tristan, tremain and t something.



Tremaine, Twaine and Tristan, according to Wikipedia.

Presumably the Siddiqui sons live together, as do Izzi and Ellie?


----------



## cyril_smear (May 9, 2020)

stavros said:


> Presumably the Siddiqui sons live together, as do Izzi and Ellie?



I don't think they do.


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2020)

stavros said:


> Tremaine, Twaine and Tristan, according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Presumably the Siddiqui sons live together, as do Izzi and Ellie?



Izzy and Ellie do, I think. Can't imagine that the Siddiqi sons usually do, but they could have done like Jenny and Lee have done and moved in together before the lockdown.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 10, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Izzy and Ellie do, I think.


I'm not sure they do.

And, I've noticed, they are sitting quite far apart from one another as opposed to usually being cheek to cheek.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2020)

Ellie and Izzi talk about their other halves all the time, and the brunette one has at least one kid by hers. It'd be fairly unusual to live with your sister and her boyfriend, although by no means wrong.


----------



## Thora (May 10, 2020)

The brunette has a husband and two children I think and at least one of the Siddiqui brothers is married with children.  I'm assuming they're counting filming Gogglebox as "going to work" and just making an attempt at 2m distancing.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2020)

Thora said:


> The brunette has a husband and two children I think and at least one of the Siddiqui brothers is married with children.  I'm assuming they're counting filming Gogglebox as "going to work" and just making an attempt at 2m distancing.



Maybe it's an essential service, like WWE is in Florida.


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm not sure they do.
> 
> And, I've noticed, they are sitting quite far apart from one another as opposed to usually being cheek to cheek.



Yeah, you're right.



stavros said:


> Ellie and Izzi talk about their other halves all the time, and the brunette one has at least one kid by hers. It'd be fairly unusual to live with your sister and her boyfriend, although by no means wrong.



It wouldn't be that unusual (or irresponsible) to move in with your sister for the duration, though. I assume that's what the Siddiqi without a kid has done - they seem the responsible types, and their Dad's not on it at the moment.


----------



## scifisam (May 18, 2020)

One of the best parts of corona gogglebox was Mary (of Giles and Mary) watching the Queen's VE day speech and saying "it was all nice before people got corrupted by the internet... and the Beatles."

Mary is apparently a former lady-in-waiting, which makes it more understandable that she really, really fucking loves the royal family, but it did also sound like some people I've met.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Gogglebox is the absolute highlight of my week at the moment. I often don't know the programmes being discussed, but that doesn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> I love Dave the Mancunian dog.


It's a weird thing but gogglebox is literally the only TV show I watch now.
I've also stopped watching films but I have two film review shows on YouTube that I look forward to a lot.
I also don't watch the news but will watch the c19 newswipe at some point.
Theres a definite pattern there. I'm not sure what it means.
I actively dislike book and music reviews though.

I too love Dave. My friend had a rotti called Maggie (rip) and she was a legendary dog much missed. They're sweet faced things really, despite  their rep.


----------



## scifisam (May 18, 2020)

ska invita said:


> It's a weird thing but gogglebox is literally the only TV show I watch now.
> I've also stopped watching films but I have two film review shows on YouTube that I look forward to a lot.
> I also don't watch the news but will watch the c19 newswipe at some point.
> Theres a definite pattern there. I'm not sure what it means.
> ...



The only rotties I've met have been total softies. Maybe there's some breeding going on there - they're so big and strong that they don't need to be tough and aggressive as well because they can defend themselves so easily if they want to, and although some horrible people would want really vicious rotties for guard dogs, the security people handling them would probably much prefer the ones who only _look_ scary.


----------



## Thora (May 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> One of the best parts of corona gogglebox was Mary (of Giles and Mary) watching the Queen's VE day speech and saying "it was all nice before people got corrupted by the internet... and the Beatles."
> 
> Mary is apparently a former lady-in-waiting, which makes it more understandable that she really, really fucking loves the royal family, but it did also sound like some people I've met.


I wonder what Giles does/did.  Mary said he'd retired at 21 and not done a day's work in his life.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2020)

Thora said:


> I wonder what Giles does/did.  Mary said he'd retired at 21 and not done a day's work in his life.


I think he's an artist.


----------



## The39thStep (May 18, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I think he's an artist.


I love these middle class foppish  barmpots. He is , Works — Giles' Gallery  she was a model and writes for  The Spectator


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2020)

Does she write for the Speccy because she's on Gogglebox, or was she already a hack?

We've not seen Marcus, Mica, Sachelle and Shuggy for a few weeks.


----------



## scifisam (May 20, 2020)

I've just realised it's Lee who lives in the caravan, and Jenny who visits (though they're living together at the moment and sharing hair dye and getting annoyed at each other in minor amusing ways). For some reason I assumed it was the other way round.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2020)

I was a bit disappointed they did a clips show last night, although they selected them well.

The celebrity version is back on next week.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2020)

I highly recommend watching last night's episode. It features Mary of Giles & Mary fame saying "Wank-a-thon", and old women discussing sex toys.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 19, 2020)

stavros said:


> I highly recommend watching last night's episode. It features Mary of Giles & Mary fame saying "Wank-a-thon", and old women discussing sex toys.



Agreed, it was a great episode. Glad to see the old biddies back and safe and sound.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2020)

The two young women from Durham!
" So Dr who is a murderer"? when watching Des


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> The two young women from Durham!
> " So Dr who is a murderer"? when watching Des



Because that's what she thought "based on a true story" meant. Her sister (?) had to explain it to her.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Because that's what she thought "based on a true story" meant. Her sister (?) had to explain it to her.


I like the way they've helped to save the environment by buying stainless steel straws 
I think they're just mates. Spotted one in my local Lidl ,so must live near by. She was very loud .


----------



## Thora (Sep 20, 2020)

Confusion between "based on a true story" and "documentary"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2020)

Thora said:


> Confusion between "based on a true story" and "documentary"


They just keep on giving them two


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2020)

If the 'viewers' were not amusing the whole programme would be shite. It is how thick some people are that is the appeal. Some interactions are amusing others are really just a bit sad. 

Not my favourite programme.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2020)

MrSki said:


> If the 'viewers' were not amusing the whole programme would be shite. It is how thick some people are that is the appeal. Some interactions are amusing others are really just a bit sad.
> 
> Not my favourite programme.



All of us say stupid things sometimes. These ones are usually inoffensively stupid, and pretty much always, one of the other people in the room recognises it too, just like in real life. 

In general the amusing things they say aren't stupid in the slightest, or they're amusing just because you don't usually get to hear what someone out of your social sphere talks about, like old ladies discussing sex toys.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2020)

scifisam said:


> All of us say stupid things sometimes. These ones are usually inoffensively stupid, and pretty much always, one of the other people in the room recognises it too, just like in real life.
> 
> In general the amusing things they say aren't stupid in the slightest, or they're amusing just because you don't usually get to hear what someone out of your social sphere talks about, like old ladies discussing sex toys.


Yeah I probably worded that wrong. It is normal people reaction to TV. I am sure I would come across as being thick if watching something I no nothing about but the editing makes the most of stupid comments.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Yeah I probably worded that wrong. It is normal people reaction to TV. I am sure I would come across as being thick if watching something I no nothing about but the editing makes the most of stupid comments.


I don't think any of us are under any illusions ,and know it's heavily edited. It's just a Friday night relief for me from the stresses and shit of life. Easy watching and lots of giggles.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I don't think any of us are under any illusions ,and know it's heavily edited. It's just a Friday night relief for me from the stresses and shit of life. Easy watching and lots of giggles.



And even when they're stupid they come across as likeable - the editing is not like on some reality shows where it tries to make everyone look bad.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2020)

scifisam said:


> And even when they're stupid they come across as likeable - the editing is not like on some reality shows where it tries to make everyone look bad.


Very true. The whole point of the show is that the audience grow to feel something for 'the viewers' After a while people become familiar with then & side with their favourites.


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 21, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> They just keep on giving them two



I think it's pretend and rehearsed.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> The two young women from Durham!
> " So Dr who is a murderer"? when watching Des



I seem to remember they've got form in being very thick.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2020)

Mary and Marina ought to get their own show. Last night, when talking about Top Gear, they mused on how to piss in a jar with their "todgers", and then talked about shagging Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 13, 2020)

Giles, and his wife mary.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

The idea that Julie had been out to the shops with only one made up eye really tickled me.  Corona cabin fever in a nutshell, right there.

I liked Dave and Shirley at the beginning, too; with completely different memories of their first date.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2020)

"Please don't part your flaps on telly" is not a phrase you hear too often


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 12, 2020)

It was the last of the series last night. 

Very punny indeed.


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2020)

They've got a best of celeb version on Friday, but that's just Christmas filler.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 18, 2020)

Fell asleep this evo watching on old episode (with further episodes playing automatically) and was woken by the sound of Louis screaming hysterically during the final of Game of Thrones


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 18, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Fell asleep this evo watching on old episode (with further episodes playing automatically) and was woken by the sound of Louis screaming hysterically during the final of Game of Thrones


new repeats of old shows lol


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Fell asleep this evo watching on old episode (with further episodes playing automatically) and was woken by the sound of Louis screaming hysterically during the final of Game of Thrones



I remember that. He was at his most annoying then, and seems to have calmed down in the most recent series.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2021)

New series starts tonight.


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 27, 2021)

stavros said:


> New series starts tonight.


I had it on in the background


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> I had it on in the background



Did you make comments about it to people you were with?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 10, 2021)

I bet the production company at Gogglebox are beside themselves with glee with this week's telly.


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2021)

Espresso said:


> I bet the production company at Gogglebox are beside themselves with glee with this week's telly.



I've just read the blurb for tonight, and it says they're going to be watching the royal interview, the BBC's follow up to that, and Morgan's rant.

They're also commenting on Teen First Dates, covering Prince Andrew's half of the family.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 12, 2021)

Grayson Perry followed by Gogglebox is my favourite night of the week


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2021)

I think Jenny and Lee are moving up my league of favourite Goggleboxers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m worried about Sid Siddiqui. He’s looking much more frail recently.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2021)

I presume they're OK because they feature in the opening montage of the new series. However, we've otherwise not seen Mary and Marina yet, which is a real shame.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 14, 2021)

They do switch it up, Sid was absent for a bit so hopefully it’s just scheduling with M&M.

I must say, I do like the current roster.

Great show.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 14, 2021)

"Who'd pretend to be Duncan from Blue?" 
That really tickled me.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> I presume they're OK because they feature in the opening montage of the new series. However, we've otherwise not seen Mary and Marina yet, which is a real shame.




They are doing alright


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 14, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> They are doing alright




they remind me of my trio of great aunties who used to smuggle bottles of brandy in their handbags into family weddings and send me to get the lemonade


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2021)

So does everyone in it so far live together? I'm not surprised with Pete and Sophie, or Ellie and Izzy, plus the couples. However, do Jenny and Lee really share that mobile home?

The other pair who have come into their own recently are Dave and Shirley. They differed the other night on whether they could remember ever having a bath together.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> So does everyone in it so far live together? I'm not surprised with Pete and Sophie, or Ellie and Izzy, plus the couples. However, do Jenny and Lee really share that mobile home?
> 
> The other pair who have come into their own recently are Dave and Shirley. They differed the other night on whether they could remember ever having a bath together.



I love Dave and Sherley. The accent is a win for me anyway, but generally think they are great.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> So does everyone in it so far live together? I'm not surprised with Pete and Sophie, or Ellie and Izzy, plus the couples. However, do Jenny and Lee really share that mobile home?
> 
> The other pair who have come into their own recently are Dave and Shirley. They differed the other night on whether they could remember ever having a bath together.


“Shirley, I think you’ve lathered my loofer.”


----------



## miss direct (Mar 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> So does everyone in it so far live together? I'm not surprised with Pete and Sophie, or Ellie and Izzy, plus the couples. However, do Jenny and Lee really share that mobile home?
> 
> The other pair who have come into their own recently are Dave and Shirley. They differed the other night on whether they could remember ever having a bath together.


I think she doesn't usually live there but she did turn up with a suitcase a few episodes ago. Also if he or either of them live alone then they're allowed to bubble.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2021)

I miss saying along with the sisters:

THC: that’s what gets you steauned!


----------



## scifisam (Mar 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> So does everyone in it so far live together? I'm not surprised with Pete and Sophie, or Ellie and Izzy, plus the couples. However, do Jenny and Lee really share that mobile home?
> 
> The other pair who have come into their own recently are Dave and Shirley. They differed the other night on whether they could remember ever having a bath together.



In one episode last year it was mentioned that Jenny moved in with Lee for the filming period, and they were always bickering about stuff like her shaving her legs in the shower.

Not sure if that would usually be allowed, but it is work, so maybe that makes a difference. Seems careful enough to me. They're probably just bubbling now. 

Dunno how the Siddiquis are managing it, but I assume they've found some way to be legal because people would definitely dob them in if they weren't.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Dunno how the Siddiquis are managing it, but I assume they've found some way to be legal because people would definitely dob them in if they weren't.



I'm sure they've been in a different house in the last couple of series. It's possible that they and their families are cohabiting. Is Mummy Siddiqui still around?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 18, 2021)

I delivered Mary and Marina's post over the Christmas/ New Year period. Even got a "Good Morning" from Marina.

Their old people's home was in full lockdown so not surprised they aren't on it again yet.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2021)

I didn't know they were in a home, or is it supported living? It always looks like they're in one of a their lounges.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> I'm sure they've been in a different house in the last couple of series. It's possible that they and their families are cohabiting. Is Mummy Siddiqui still around?


There's some sort of get out clause for anyone with a child under the age of one. Do any of the brothers have little ones?


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 18, 2021)

miss direct said:


> There's some sort of get out clause for anyone with a child under the age of one. Do any of the brothers have little ones?


It's work, so maybe they're allowed to? I feel like you're all suspending disbelief a bit too much.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> I didn't know they were in a home, or is it supported living? It always looks like they're in one of a their lounges.



It's basically a very large, very nice building of self contained flats (over 100 of them) but there is always staff available 24/7. They have a restaurant, a hair dressers, activitity rooms and a roof garden.They can also have meals cooked and delivered to them like room service. Oh and they have a bowling green and snooker table. Bloody lovely place to retire to.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2021)

miss direct said:


> There's some sort of get out clause for anyone with a child under the age of one. Do any of the brothers have little ones?



At least a couple of them do, so they could be in a childcare bubble, and if the Dad lives alone, or only with someone (ie his wife or whatever) who's disabled then they're allowed to bubble too. That sounds like a lot of exceptions, but it's not really.

Pretty sure someone would have eagerly dobbed them in if they were breaking the rules.


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Pretty sure someone would have eagerly dobbed them in if they were breaking the rules.



C4 make a big point just before the show that everyone is adhering to the rules, so I presume their lawyers have checked.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 20, 2021)

Mary and Giles watching the news on Phillips return home from hospital..
Mary ..' oh he still looks handsome' , ' he looks a little different though '.
Giles.. ' he looks a bit reptilian'


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2021)

Last night's episode was classic, with laugh-out-loud moments from both Ellie and Izzy and Jenny and Lee.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2021)

I presume they'll have recorded everything for tonight before today, which will provide respite from the 24/7 brown-nosing that currently makes up British TV today.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 9, 2021)

Really glad it's still on.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2021)

Mary will be beside herself


----------



## Numbers (Apr 10, 2021)

Marcus tapping his foot to Steps


----------



## Espresso (Apr 10, 2021)

Marcus saying to Mica "Give us your credit card" and the two of them falling about laughing. 
I loved that. They're just ace.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Marcus tapping his foot to Steps



Whichever of Tremaine, Twaine and Tristan who was sat on the right last night was doing the same.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> Whichever of Tremaine, Twaine and Tristan who was sat on the right last night was doing the same.



They lost their mum day before yesterday. If they aren't on this week, that's why.


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2021)

I really love this. Don't know who I like the most: Ellie and Izzy or the brother and sister who have the exploding popcorn and shit. Ace programme.


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2021)

i_hate_beckham said:


> They lost their mum day before yesterday. If they aren't on this week, that's why.



Aw, that's sad. I fully understand if they do opt out, especially given how a lot this week's programme is probably going to feature a lot of another passing.


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2021)

According to the Sun (via a Beeb link), the BBC broke its record for complaints on Friday night because of its Prince Philip cum-fest. Tellingly, Gogglebox, one of the programmes that wasn't shifted and contained almost no mention of the death, got the highest ratings of the night for any channel.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 13, 2021)

Be interesting to see this week's Gogglebox, because they broadcast it on a Friday, so realistically, it can't have any of that Friday's telly, as seen by our Goggleboxers. So presumably, they have to do it in the week up to Thursday, and then their bits are all edited together on the Friday, to make the programme we see.  
I know that Craig Cash must record his opening line of "In the week when X person died, we watched some great telleh" pretty close to the transmission time, because he said Prince Philip on Friday. 

I wonder if they will have any of the Goggleboxers complaining about the the Masterchef Final being cancelled.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2021)

stavros said:


> According to the Sun (via a Beeb link), the BBC broke its record for complaints on Friday night because of its Prince Philip cum-fest. Tellingly, Gogglebox, one of the programmes that wasn't shifted and contained almost no mention of the death, got the highest ratings of the night for any channel.


It’ll be weird to watch the goggleboxers watching gogglebox!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Be interesting to see this week's Gogglebox, because they broadcast it on a Friday, so realistically, it can't have any of that Friday's telly, as seen by our Goggleboxers. So presumably, they have to do it in the week up to Thursday, and then their bits are all edited together on the Friday, to make the programme we see.
> I know that Craig Cash must record his opening line of "In the week when X person died, we watched some great telleh" pretty close to the transmission time, because he said Prince Philip on Friday.
> 
> I wonder if they will have any of the Goggleboxers complaining about the the Masterchef Final being cancelled.


“In the week we lost Queen Elizabeth, we watched some great telly. Most of it about her late husband”.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 14, 2021)

If Ellie and Izzie aren't wearning black slippers this Friday, I shall feel compelled to complain to someone. Possibly to the lead singer of Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> So does everyone in it so far live together? I'm not surprised with Pete and Sophie, or Ellie and Izzy, plus the couples. However, do Jenny and Lee really share that mobile home?
> 
> The other pair who have come into their own recently are Dave and Shirley. They differed the other night on whether they could remember ever having a bath together.


From their banter it sounds like they formed a household out of lockdown by mixing in a spare room of the mobile home. Just a legal workaround.


----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2021)

Have they got some kind of deal with the BBC that they have to comment on Line of Duty every week? I've never seen it, but I seem to have picked up the general narrative from Gogglebox.

I'm glad the Malone dad finally made a derogatory comment about Prince Phil, which made up for the endless gushing about Brenda being lonely.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> Have they got some kind of deal with the BBC that they have to comment on Line of Duty every week? I've never seen it, but I seem to have picked up the general narrative from Gogglebox.
> 
> I'm glad the Malone dad finally made a derogatory comment about Prince Phil, which made up for the endless gushing about Brenda being lonely.



Yeah, I don't feel like I need to watch LoD at all. 

Actually I was relieved with the amount of time they devoted to the dead duke. If it had been a BBC programme the entire episode would probably have been about it.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> I'm glad the Malone dad finally made a derogatory comment about Prince Phil, which made up for the endless gushing about Brenda being lonely.


What did he say?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> What did he say?


At least it’ll be safer on the roads now.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 26, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> At least it’ll be safer on the roads now.



Fucking hell, excellent.


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2021)

Yeah, but Julie fookin' admonished him for it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> Yeah, but Julie fookin' admonished him for it.


“You’re not funny!”


----------



## Saffy (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Espresso (May 9, 2021)

Since Jenny and Lee mentioned in passing that some people they knew reckoned Lee looked like Keir Starmer, I just can't unsee it.


----------



## miss direct (May 9, 2021)

I loved this weeks one, mainly because of it featuring Sex and the City. I would quite happily watch a whole series episode of Gogglebox watches SATC.


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Since Jenny and Lee mentioned in passing that some people they knew reckoned Lee looked like Keir Starmer, I just can't unsee it.



It's sort of true, although I hadn't considered it until they mentioned it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 10, 2021)

I mistook Tremaine, Twaine and Tristan from Gogglebox mum's funeral for a street party on Thursday and went to join in.  In my defense, they were having a street party and had blocked the road to cars. It was only when we got in it that we realised it was a wake and made it look like we were going to the shop. I'd only gone out to vote.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2021)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I mistook Tremaine, Twaine and Tristan from Gogglebox mum's funeral for a street party on Thursday and went to join in.  In my defense, they were having a street party and had blocked the road to cars. It was only when we got in it that we realised it was a wake and made it look like we were going to the shop. I'd only gone out to vote.



They were back last week, although I don't recall seeing the Siddiquis. Are they alright, or have I just forgotten their contribution?


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> They were back last week, although I don't recall seeing the Siddiquis. Are they alright, or have I just forgotten their contribution?


They were there too, the dad looked a bit better than they have recently


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> So does everyone in it so far live together? I'm not surprised with Pete and Sophie, or Ellie and Izzy, plus the couples. However, do Jenny and Lee really share that mobile home?
> 
> The other pair who have come into their own recently are Dave and Shirley. They differed the other night on whether they could remember ever having a bath together.


I don't watch it, but I am aware of the show through work. 
It's generally not 'real' as such (in that they don't just film a household watching telly all day every day). The shots and groups of people are set up for the shoot days and they are given specific shows (or rather specific parts of shows to watch). There is a crew in another room set up as a gallery. The goggleboxers are given general briefs and directed from the gallery. Even though featured content and desired reaction is already predetermined before filming there is still a shit tonne of footage and editing. It's apparently a nightmare and a bit of a toxic work environment. 
Obviously things might have changed during the covids a bit, but nobody has to actually live with anyone, and (like come dine with me) sometimes it's not even their house.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2021)

Like The Grinch fucked Eeyore 😥


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> They were back last week, although I don't recall seeing the Siddiquis. Are they alright, or have I just forgotten their contribution?


I don't have any insider knowledge on this but I believe Gogglebox is filmed on Thursdays which would explain why they weren't in this week.


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2021)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I don't have any insider knowledge on this but I believe Gogglebox is filmed on Thursdays which would explain why they weren't in this week.



How come? Do you mean because of Ramadan? It started on a Monday and hasn't finished yet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Like The Grinch fucked Eeyore 😥


Telly innit. It's actually good production etiquette to figure out how a reality show will run before hand . . . 
Contributors are heavily vetted and you should know roughly what you are aiming for and can bend with it, but (because TV) as much as the crew stick their ore in, it's always an absolute shambles in post even on some of the most established shows. I constantly astounds me. 

US reality shows are even worse, just flippin' made up completely.


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't watch it, but I am aware of the show through work.
> It's generally not 'real' as such (in that they don't just film a household watching telly all day every day). The shots and groups of people are set up for the shoot days and they are given specific shows (or rather specific parts of shows to watch). There is a crew in another room set up as a gallery. The goggleboxers are given general briefs and directed from the gallery. Even though featured content and desired reaction is already predetermined before filming there is still a shit tonne of footage and editing. It's apparently a nightmare and a bit of a toxic work environment.
> Obviously things might have changed during the covids a bit, but nobody has to actually live with anyone, and (like come dine with me) sometimes it's not even their house.



Surely nobody thinks there's a camera set up all week to watch them watching telly every day? I thought they were pretty open about them being given stuff to watch. And most of it they'd have to watch before broadcast in order for the show to be edited within a week.

If they're told what to say, which is what you're implying, they're fucking fantastic at appearing natural. Don't know why you'd do that, though - most people watching TV say funny/interesting stuff worthy of five minutes on screen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Surely nobody thinks there's a camera set up all week to watch them watching telly every day? I thought they were pretty open about them being given stuff to watch. And most of it they'd have to watch before broadcast in order for the show to be edited within a week.
> 
> If they're told what to say, which is what you're implying, they're fucking fantastic at appearing natural. Don't know why you'd do that, though - most people watching TV say funny/interesting stuff worthy of five minutes on screen.



I didn't say they were told what to say exactly, but they are 'directed', there will be coaching and retakes. They might have a reaction and be told to ramp it up, or go deeper into something they were talking about, asked to react or make a comment about a certain bit in a certain way, and may been given some interesting inside info to talk about.

If I write a documentary script in general I know how the whole show will play out, why I am interviewing people and what they should be saying. That might change a little on the day, but generally there are no surprises. Hells, when I used to interview MPs etc I'd often have to tell them what their stance on an issue was so that they could tell it back to me on camera . . . it's all bollocks. Don't get me started on the 'ghostwatch' or 'mystery' shows.

What I would say to the comment "most people watching TV say funny/interesting stuff worthy of five minutes on screen." . . is that that will not come anywhere thick and fast enough and of good enough quality to make a show out of in such a short turnaround.  As I said, these people have been super auditioned, the clips discussed to some extent and there are several takes, even so, the amount of footage you have to edit down is supposed to be the stuff of legend.

But these shows are just about the characters. They probably just say the same things a million times and after a lot of coaxing (maybe less if they have been selected well) it's a wrap.

I have never worked on it, and I have not really watched it much so I it's impossible to comment on any specific people or moments.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't watch it, but I am aware of the show through work.
> It's generally not 'real' as such (in that they don't just film a household watching telly all day every day). The shots and groups of people are set up for the shoot days and they are given specific shows (or rather specific parts of shows to watch). There is a crew in another room set up as a gallery. The goggleboxers are given general briefs and directed from the gallery. Even though featured content and desired reaction is already predetermined before filming there is still a shit tonne of footage and editing. It's apparently a nightmare and a bit of a toxic work environment.
> Obviously things might have changed during the covids a bit, but nobody has to actually live with anyone, and (like come dine with me) sometimes it's not even their house.



Ye we all know they don't watch the programs as they are broadcast - example: Jemmy and Lee watching the 10 o'clock news and the sun is blaring through the window behind them - so they have chance to watch them in advance and think up reactions that will garner a good response and, as such, keep them on the show/payroll. 

That won't stop me watching it.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 11, 2021)

Don’t burst my fucking gogglebox bubble. a good magician never tells you how he does his tricks 

I’ve got the whole house into it. Which is quite a peculiar group activity for a bunch of 25 year olds on a Friday night


----------



## kalidarkone (May 11, 2021)

scifisam said:


> How come? Do you mean because of Ramadan? It started on a Monday and hasn't finished yet.


He means Tremaine, Twain and Tristan,  because it was their ma's wake!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Don’t burst my fucking gogglebox bubble. a good magician never tells you how he does his tricks


It's not my trick and they are not good magicians.


----------



## D'wards (May 11, 2021)

I heard it discussed on a podcast.

They have a couple of lead people- Stephen and his husband are one - who they show the programmes too earlier in the week. If they had funny dialogue then they take those scenes and show it to the others later on, urging them to discuss certain aspects.

I'm pretty sure they don't show them whole films but edited scenes- things like LoD they probably encourage them to watch the whole series but get them to react to certain scenes whilst filming them.

Thats the way I think it works anyway.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's apparently a nightmare and a bit of a toxic work environment.



There was an article in the Graun a couple of weeks ago, primarily about the Jeremy Kyle Show. Whilst it concentrated on the effects on the guests, it also mentioned how the runners and researchers were treated like shite, and it was mentioned Gogglebox has had similar accusations levelled at it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2021)

stavros said:


> There was an article in the Graun a couple of weeks ago, primarily about the Jeremy Kyle Show. Whilst it concentrated on the effects on the guests, it also mentioned how the runners and researchers were treated like shite, and it was mentioned Gogglebox has had similar accusations levelled at it.


Yes, but its certainly not limited to runners and researchers. I don't know how much I am allowed to say. . . .So probably best I don't. 
I doubt it would be that interesting externally anyway. Last I heard it was being sorted and there was much joy, but if there wasn't the full follow through then that's not good.


----------



## scifisam (May 13, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> He means Tremaine, Twain and Tristan,  because it was their ma's wake!



Ah - I didn't understand that from a post replying to a question about where the Siddiquis are


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Ah - I didn't understand that from a post replying to a question about where the Siddiquis are


I too found it hard to follow


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2021)

Am I being overly optimistic to hope they don't bang on about Line of Duty this week, given it finished two weeks ago?


----------



## BristolEcho (May 13, 2021)

stavros said:


> Am I being overly optimistic to hope they don't bang on about Line of Duty this week, given it finished two weeks ago?



They covered it last week I think so that should be it?


----------



## miss direct (May 13, 2021)

Yes enough of line of duty and enough naked attraction. Every single booming week.


----------



## Petcha (May 13, 2021)

I think the fact they appear 'surprised' about news items like Prince Philip dying which would have happened a day or two before they were filmed illustrates how set up it is. But it's still good telly. Perfect lockdown. I assume it's cheap to make as well.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Saving the show for my post-Eurovision hungover Sunday morning in bed, but I hear Mary and Marina are back!


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Saving the show for my post-Eurovision hungover Sunday morning in bed, but I hear Mary and Marina are back!



They were, and they were on cracking form. Mary's thoughts on Bear Grylls are for the ages.


----------



## miss direct (May 22, 2021)

What am I supposed to do on Friday evenings now? 

And why didn't they feature The Pact?


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2021)

Gogglebox Tom and girlfriend 'trolled' for BLM support​








						Gogglebox star 'trolled' for supporting BLM
					

The Black Lives Matter protests impacted relationships within families and couples in the UK.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2021)

One bit I liked from last week, which I forgot to mention before, was Marcus' opinion on one of the BBC's key presenters:

"Andrew Marr is a G!"


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2021)

New celebrity episode (series?) this Friday, including Shaun Ryder and Bez, who I like to imagine live together.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2021)

I don't watch the Celeb versions religiously, as Sharon fucking Osbourne keeps showing up. I'd sooner spend time with the UKIP family 🤮


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I don't watch the Celeb versions religiously, as Sharon fucking Osbourne keeps showing up. I'd sooner spend time with the UKIP family 🤮



She's not been on the recent ones I've seen. Off the top of my head, as well as Shaun and Bez there's been the Kemps, that omnipresent Ryland fella and his mum, Denise Van Outen and her bloke, and Craig David and his mate who I understand is an influencer.


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2021)

The celebrity version is OK, but it's not as good as the usual one, is it?


----------



## Mogden (Jun 19, 2021)

stavros said:


> New celebrity episode (series?) this Friday, including Shaun Ryder and Bez, who I like to imagine live together.


The Dub Pistols are very happy with Bez's omnipresent DP tshirt. TBH they do make nice merch as well as being a banging band.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 19, 2021)

Mogden said:


> The Dub Pistols are very happy with Bez's omnipresent DP tshirt. TBH they do make nice merch as well as being a banging band.


They have their own CBD oil range


----------



## Mogden (Jun 19, 2021)

Numbers said:


> They have their own CBD oil range


Do they now? Didn't know that. I do know their manager and they have some heavy rider requests so I can't say I'm surprised


----------



## Numbers (Jun 19, 2021)

Wow, the even have a Dub Pistols inscribed limited edition Minirig speaker.


----------



## eightball (Aug 9, 2021)

I've just been informed that Bez is doing rhubarb and custards. Rhubarb crumble and custard...is that better?


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2021)

eightball said:


> I've just been informed that Bez is doing rhubarb and custards. Rhubarb crumble and custard...is that better?


With a hint of twisted melon?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2021)

Mary Cook has died at 92


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 23, 2021)

RIP Mary ❤


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2021)

They were my favourites. C4 should make a special of just their clips.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Mary Cook has died at 92



That sucks.  Mrs Numbers and I were watching some old episodes y/day when she was, as she always was, in great form.

RIP lovely woman.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 23, 2021)

92? Amazing. Id have guessed 70s


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 24, 2021)

ska invita said:


> 92? Amazing. Id have guessed 70s


I was very surprised by her age.
Doing a 91 year olds garden today and discussing with her half way through what she wanted prioritising ( my workmate was cutting a 30ft long hedge and it was bloody hot today) when she cut me off mid sentence and said ' Oh my,he's got his top off', . Mary would have been proud of her  
ETA . She also offered to hose him down!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 24, 2021)

Oh no, RIP Mary


----------



## Numbers (Aug 27, 2021)

Andrew Michael has died, aged 61 only  









						Gogglebox star Andrew Michael dies aged 61
					

He was well known for appearing on the Channel 4 series alongside his wife and two children.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2021)

oh man!!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Andrew Michael has died, aged 61 only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He stood for UKIP iirc... Was always a bit weary of him tbh


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 27, 2021)

61 is no age.

I honestly thought he was older than that.


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2021)

Gogglebox seems to be going through it at the moment. Didn't the three Bristol brothers have a family loss earlier this year? And Chris Eubank's other son, not the one he was on the celeb version with, also died last month.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2021)

*THE CURSE OF GOGGLEBOX*


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2021)

New Celeb Googlebox this Friday.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 4, 2021)

ska invita said:


> He stood for UKIP iirc... Was always a bit weary of him tbh



Yeah. The pull-the-ladder-up-behind-you type. Still not such a bad man that I'm not sorry for his family - 61 is young to die.


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2021)

stavros said:


> Gogglebox seems to be going through it at the moment. Didn't the three Bristol brothers have a family loss earlier this year? And Chris Eubank's other son, not the one he was on the celeb version with, also died last month.


There was also Pete - the older Pete, from Essex, I think - who died earlier this year.


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2021)

I think it shows my impending middle age that I wasn't sure who some of the celebs on last nights were. Because Amira and Amani, Marcus and Mica and the three brothers were on there I wondered if they'd slotted in some new regulars.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 11, 2021)

Christ I hate this stupid fucking show, my housemate watches it and I have no idea why it is 'amusing'. I just dont get it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Christ I hate this stupid fucking show, my housemate watches it and I have no idea why it is 'amusing'. I just dont get it.


The celebrity version isn't as good as the normal one. A new series of that starts this Friday.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2021)

Not a bad start. Pete's dog was the best bit, along with when Amira said, "Is he just going be fucking Ed Sheeran?".


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2021)

It’s turned into a voxpop of the non specific UK .Cabinet  Advisors probably lap this up looking for ideas to jazz up their empty politics


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> It’s turned into a voxpop of the non specific UK .Cabinet  Advisors probably lap this up looking for ideas to jazz up their empty politics


The reason the Goves separated was because he started calling her "Nutty".


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2021)

Dave and Shirley were excellent last night.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2021)

Mary on Rod Stewart: "He's the right age to like spanking."


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2021)

I know that the party/not party story will be on tonight's episode, so I hope everyone tears into the government, including Giles and Mary.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 11, 2021)

stavros said:


> I know that the party/not party story will be on tonight's episode, so I hope everyone tears into the government, including Giles and Mary.



Haven't watched yet, but I expect they will. Mary is an etiquette expert/writer, so I doubt she's ever felt favourably of Bozo or any single member of his cabinet. Giles is soo rural Lib Dem, he must have begun painting with his own jizz when Nick Clegg became DPM.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 20, 2021)

We're rewatching episodes from the start of the pandemic. So interesting. I'd completely forgotten we were only allowed out once a day at first.


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2022)

Heads up for a new series, starting tonight.


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2022)

The Siddiqui cat is always on Sid's lap, but always seems to be on a cushion or even a tray. Strange.

Highlight of this week was Marcus and Mica discussing where to find batteries for their fire alarm.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 10, 2022)

In one of the new episodes, the Goggleboxers laid into Mary Beard. The brother version of whatever his name and his little sister, Sophie, described Mary Beard as "you remember those kids who use to eat crayons at school? She's that, grown up," and his sister laughed. Then a couple of the other regulars disparaged her and the show she was presenting. 

Fuck that. Gogglebox is meant to be comfort TV, not being weak little bully wannabees. You do not talk about people that way, ever. And it was a history programme being presented by an expert.

The Mary Beard Show is great, though. Mary Beard's Forbidden Art:









						BBC Two - Mary Beard's Forbidden Art
					

Mary Beard art that has been fought over, removed from view or simply 'forbidden'.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Mar 11, 2022)

I managed to catch this on the TV in my hotel room while away on business. I thought it was very interesting to see what is basically an entire genre of YouTube - reaction videos - being adapted for broadcast TV.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 12, 2022)

What’s Moroccan?
Morocco.
Mexico?


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> What’s Moroccan?
> Morocco.
> Mexico?


Abbie and Georgia have never been noted for their expertise in common knowledge.


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2022)

Giles and Mary discussing merkins.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> Giles and Mary discussing merkins.



Haven't watched yet, but guessing Bridgerton (which I have never watched, but believe is very sexy times)


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2022)

The couple of new groups aren't bad, the young Scottish couple, and Simon and Jane, somewhere in London, I think.

Ellie and Izzi seemed to have been absent the past few weeks.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> Ellie and Izzi seemed to have been absent the past few weeks.


One of them is taking a break because her chap got injured in a car crash or something, IIRC


----------



## Saffy (May 1, 2022)

I read that Ellie's boyfriend was hit by a car a few weeks ago and really ill in hospital.


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2022)

Ah OK. That's fair enough. You need both of them, and can't sub in someone, like the Siddiquis sometimes do.


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2022)

Classic line from Shirley last night, on being propositioned.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2022)

The celebrities are back tonight, including Shaun and Bez.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> The celebrities are back tonight, including Shaun and Bez.


Hope they've told Maureen lipman to do one.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 11, 2022)

.


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hope they've told Maureen lipman to do one.


What's she done wrong?

The jubilee coverage was fucking nauseating.

And who the fuck is Rylan? He seems to be everywhere.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> What's she done wrong?
> 
> The jubilee coverage was fucking nauseating.
> 
> And who the fuck is Rylan? He seems to be everywhere.


Rylan was a big brother winner years ago.
Lipman quit equity because they wanted to organise a march for Palestine. Calling them all corbynistas. Think she's mates with Tracey Ann oberman who's just been rinsed in court for similar libel. Oberman besties with Rachel Riley, another hateful shit. 
Anyway, she was replaced I see with another annoying woman gushing over Brenda.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2022)

My highlight was the imp ghost with 3 fingers who hopped around .


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> My highlight was the imp ghost with 3 fingers who hopped around .


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2022)

I hadn't noticed it before last night, but Big Zuu (a hip hop artist, m'lud) and his friends appears to have dolls or cushions with their faces on them. Fucking creeped me out, but I oddly couldn't avert my eyes either.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2022)

stavros said:


> I hadn't noticed it before last night, but Big Zuu (a hip hop artist, m'lud) and his friends appears to have dolls or cushions with their faces on them. Fucking creeped me out, but I oddly couldn't avert my eyes either.


Highlight for me was yet again the ghost hunters. Sadly no imps this week. 
Ghost hunter, ' something just crawled up my ass'.
Gok wan, ' where's this castle?'.


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2022)

After the jubilee bullshit from the non-celebs a few weeks ago, it was cheering to see unanimous support for Johnson's downfall from the celebs. I think that even included Brandreth and Vorderman.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2022)

New series of the regular show starting this Friday. I suspect they'll cover the change in PM, and hope we get plenty of scorn.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hope they've told Maureen lipman to do one.



Giles Brandreth is certainly getting through co-presenters. Sheila Hancock, Maureen Lipman, Joanna Lumley, Carol Vorderman. Ann Widdicombe or Patricia Routledge next pls.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Giles Brandreth is certainly getting through co-presenters. Sheila Hancock, Maureen Lipman, Joanna Lumley, Carol Vorderman. Ann Widdicombe or Patricia Routledge next pls.


Liz Truss on the next series hopefully, post-politics.


----------



## newme (Sep 8, 2022)

People watch this? I see it on the beginning of recorded programmes and dont see the fascination at all. Whats the deal?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 8, 2022)

newme said:


> People watch this? I see it on the beginning of recorded programmes and dont see the fascination at all. Whats the deal?


It’s impact is better when it’s current 

I love it


----------



## newme (Sep 8, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> It’s impact is better when it’s current
> 
> I love it


Fair enough, my (sort of) Step sister in not law loves the thing. I get a few bits from recorded programmes, then again they probably don't like what I watch lol. I certainly don't like my SO's true crime stuff but she is fully into it. Each to their own and that.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2022)

C4 have canned The Last Leg for tonight, and it looks like they've lopped off 15 minutes of Gogglebox too, for reasons unspecified.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2022)

OK, I don't think they took anything off the programme itself, just dumping the ads (other than for other C4 shows).

The universal dislike of Truss was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 10, 2022)

It will be interesting to see their reactions to the death of queen next week


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> It will be interesting to see their reactions to the death of queen next week


Expect to see a cornucopia of Fox's Fabulous Viennese, M&S Extremely Chocolatey and Sainsbury's Belgian Assortment - maybe even the Royal Dansk will get dragged out of the top shelf at the back of the cupboard - but definitely the Family Circle and own brand budget biscuits will be on hiatus, _as a mark of respect_.


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2022)

Mary will probably cry, as will Jenny.


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> Mary will probably cry, as will Jenny.


I was right.

I liked how they went full circle, from the state-enforced grieving wankfest, to the horniest woman ever on Married At First Site.


----------

